# nylabone teethers



## elliesmom (May 21, 2012)

I have a nylabone teether for ellie. Is it safe if she eats it??


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I was worried about that too. The packaging says that is it digestible in small bits. Ruby has chewed one up but never in big chunks. Once it gets small throw it out


----------



## elliesmom (May 21, 2012)

Thank you... ele is chewing away in small bits.. she loves it.. i didnt wanna take it away


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Nylabone recently came out with "Healthy Edibles" which are completely ok to eat. We recently got one for our puppy and he was able to gnaw right into it. Although they seem to be softer it kept him entertained and I felt better that he was ok to eat it. His "nonedible" nylabine has definitely last longer though and he has definitely eaten little pieces of it. Thus far- no recourse from it


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I have gone through allot of them with no issues for any of my dogs.


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

+1

Phoebe chews her nylabones into very small 'pebble' sized pieces and sometimes eats those pebbles but the appear to be very inert and pass right through or are digested with no ill affects that I have found.

Rh.


----------



## MorganFreeman (May 20, 2012)

So far no trouble with them for Morgan at 17 weeks. Funny thing is that he destroys the one in his kennel at my office but barely touches the one at home


----------



## roxy2011 (May 21, 2012)

yes they are perfectly safe, roxy ate the chicken flavoured ones little bit by little bit but never managed the white ones...still carries her first one around with her!! its 14 months old...washed many times


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy eats these nylabones on a regular basis, whatever they eat usually passes out safely....Darcy's biggest problem is that the drops the dambed things on my toes, these big heavy ones do hurt..


----------



## Bernie (Jan 17, 2011)

Morgan would say nylabones make good snacks.


----------



## Murphy (Jun 23, 2012)

We have a couple of these and I hate them.

Not because Murphy doesnt like them, but because my 2yo threw one and broke our 50" plasma TV screen :-\

Good for pups, bad for TVs. ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Our new nylabone, practically indestructible. That means I hope it will last more than a month... our dog only gets to play and chew stuff under supervision.
http://www.nylabone.com/product-finder/by-product-type/fun-n-fit-rubber-braided-bone.htm


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Datacan - looks perfect. Dozer doesn't like the rubber ones but penny loves them.


----------

